# Cheers to Detailer's Domain...again!



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

I placed my second order with Detailers Domain this morning (the BOGO for the pads was too much to resist) and I swear within the hour, I received a shipping notice. That’s quick. I wonder if they also have a drive-through window at the warehouse. 

I’m looking forward to getting the pads and trying out the Uber Towels as well as the Adams clay – I’ve been a Griot’s clay user up until now. 

Your website and online store continue to set the bar. Thanks again.

Kevin C. Arburn 
Contracts Negotiator
Sprint Nextel


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback I appreciate it.


----------

